# Czech pedigree?



## samijrichards

Can anyone tell me if they would be able to read a pedigree that is in czech and tell me a little bit about it? I will be posting it tomorrow if you can help, please let me know! I want to know as much about my baby boy as I can.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

sorry I can't help I also have a pedigree on Masi's mom in czech and it's all gibberish to me, thank goodness I also got the English translation


----------



## samijrichards

In addition to the help with my boy's pedigree, has anyone heard of this dog? I can't seem to find any information on him. But Dean's bloodline includes him, so I was curious.

congo vikar dark gymor grief zum lahntal


----------



## BlackthornGSD

That's 3 dogs:

Congo Vikar

Dark Gymor

Grief zum Lahntal


----------



## samijrichards

So does anyone know anything about these 3 dogs since they seem to be in my dog's bloodline? I was very unaware of the whole aspect of german shepherds before I got him, just knew I wanted him. NOW, I'm completely intrigued and wanting to spend every second with him, educated, and working. 

The pedigree will be up tomorrow!


----------



## Ace952

What is your dog's registered name? We can look it up.

Or tell us the name of his sire & dam

We really can't tell you anything about your pup unless we see the whole picture (pedigree).


----------



## samijrichards

They are CKC registered, and they're names & codes are:

Daybreaks Yoda of Blueskies : GS-02108924 - sire
Unicorn Valley's White Satin : GS-02743871 - ****


he is in the process of being registered.


----------



## carmspack

here's Yoda Site Builder


----------



## samijrichards

What about the other? And I have no idea how to read that haha. I'm new.


----------



## Ace952

Ok I don't see where this would be a czech pedigree. The sire's side is certainly not. Can't find the dam's but I have a strong feeling she doesn't have a czech pedigree either.

Are the dogs you listed on the dam's side of the pedigree?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

it appears the sire is white? and as ace said, the ped listed for yoda are not czech dogs. 

Have you checked the CKC site? don't know if you can find info there or not.


----------



## samijrichards

I'm wondering if she got his papers mixed up, because I've seen his dad and he's sable, not white. I'm trying to find out and she's giving the pedigree to me tomorrow. This is frustrating. Supposedly his dad and grandfather are czech boarder patrol? I don't know..


----------



## onyx'girl

I hope you can get to the bottom of this, would you care to share the kennel name? Someone may know of the breeder and what dogs they breed.


----------



## cliffson1

Dark Gymor was a very nice all black Czech dog that had great working ability. I had a male out of one of his daughters 10 or so years ago. People in Czech Republic have big respect for Dark. Congo was a big boned Czech stud that was very civil and tended to produce civil working dogs when bred right. Grief was a West German working dog known for producing hardness and nerve.


----------



## Ace952

With the sire's name how it is and putting it into google to do a search and coming up with nothing has me skeptical.

This is all assumption though and you won't know until tomorrow which isn't far away. 

The most important thing is that you have a healthy dog and that you like him/her. I agree in that does the breeder have a website so we can see?

Lastly it would be hard to say much about the dog pedigree wise b/c if the dad is a czech dog, that is only 1/2 of the pedigree. We would need to know more about the dam's side to see how it compliments each other and I'm not sure anyone but the breeder can tell you about the dam's side.

Although I wouldn't be surprised if Cliff knows about white shepherds...lol


----------



## carmspack

I don't trust the story "His trainer is also his breeder - a k9 trainer/cop" , remember Liesje saying "I hate to speak ill of people but seriously if I had a dollar for every person that was supposedly an awesome police K9 trainer I'd be living on my own island"

I would get information and then head for the car --- and -- go ! 

I love your enthusiasm , I would hate to have you steared the wrong direction , or taken advantage of because of your innocence . 

Let the forum know what area you live in and lets see if you can't be connected with a real good group for training , mentoring .

just my creepy-o-meter monitor beeping -- 

Carmen


----------



## Falkosmom

Did anybody else notice this listed under Yoda's name? DATE WHELPED: 02/14/97

Or am I misreading the link?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

yep, the link that carmen posted is a white dog born in 97, that would make him what, 15 years old?? And he is listed as "sire"? 

I think if you post a copy of the pedigree, someone may be able to sort it out


----------



## samijrichards

I spoke with her last night and she said she accidently mixed up his papers while she was moving to her knew place and that I would get his correct one this weekend. So that explains his sire. She doesn't have a website, She said she breeds for the police and whatever dogs they don't choose go to the public. Thats how I got dean. Regardless of if she's lying or telling the truth, I'm just thankful to have him. I will post the pedigree this afternoon when I receive it.


----------



## bocron

Maybe I missed it but you said CKC registered, is it Canadian Kennel Club or Continental Kennel Club?


----------



## onyx'girl

The police choose the dogs at 8 weeks old? Or is your puppy older with a bit of training to evaluate drives?


----------



## samijrichards

They are continental, and he is 6 months old, with some marijuana training and obedience. Not sure what else she started with him.


----------



## Kev

sorry to say this but you probably got your pup from a byb. continental is known to be the home of byb registry.


----------



## samijrichards

That may be true, and honestly for what I paid for him & his kennel, I'm okay with that. I'm just happy to have him. I'm just hoping that when I get his pedigree today, some sort of opinion will be able to be made on my boy. I've only had him for about 3 weeks, and we're very close. He chooses me over my fiance any day. But I would still like to know as much as possible about him. He always has to be doing something or he's extremely whiney and bored.


----------



## Kev

Sounds like a typical healthy gsd puppy


----------



## Ace952

As long as you are happy that is all that matters.

Here is the problem that will arise from trying to read your pup's pedigree as I stated before. It takes knowledge of both sides of the pedigree to give a general opinion on how pups from the litter could potential turn out. With some pedigrees you could have varying results with the puppies and with some pedigrees all of them could be pretty consistent.

The issue with yours is that 1/2 of the pedigree are white shepherds and so far, no one knows anything about those dogs. So in turn we can only tell you about the other parent once it is provided. That only tells you about that dog and we can't give you any decent estimation of your puppy and his bloodlines. 

What you are asking of us is something that you really need to ask of the breeder as the have more info. Matter of fact, did you ask them before you bought the puppy? What did they say?


----------



## samijrichards

Thank you! Please everyone, keep the opinions and help coming. I should have the pedigree posted by later this afternoon.


----------



## carmspack

omg ,bad and too young aggression work, drug training , police officer k9 cop / trainer , police breeding , czech pedigree , continental kennel club , and in another post he is supposed to go into the show ring .

I think you will have to be on guard so that the dog does not pin his ears , snarl and show teeth , when the judge comes to examine him.

Before you spend money and time on show training and entry fees , why not provide a side view standing picture of the dog.

Go to a few shows yourself , without dog , with a friend , but not the "breeder/cop/trainer" person . LOOK at the dogs and evaluate against them , evaluate against the standard .

People here are more than willing to help you .

Congo Vikar German Shepherd dog Congo Vikar Van Den Heuvel K9 -- Czech German Shepherd dog
Dark Gymor SG, 5X ÚMS, 10XÚMR Dark Gymor - German Shepherd Dog
Greif Lahntal V-INT CH Greif zum Lahntal - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

This is definitely a good thing for you to post and get this feedback. And you definitely are trying to listen and process, which is also great. 

I know what Carmen is saying may seem blunt, but I also know she is giving you really good information to help you and your dog. Because we all want what is best for him, which turns out, is best for us too! 

I am with the breeder/cop/trainer thing! And actually, I have met a couple of them! Breeding GSD/Mal mixes for...something or other - ha!  Actually more  So someone owes me $2. 

I hope you get some info on the pedigree - people here know things that are amazing. 

I know when I got my dog from rescue, she had a Pedigree, and I was very excited but it got me nowhere and then...I realized, wait a minute, a lot of those dogs have the same name! WHAT?!?! So yeah, she got a lot of the stuff you might expect with that, skitchy temperament, eye issue (plasmoma), fistulas, HD (mild though) back/spondylosis  but you know what, it could be worse, and I just told someone she's the perfect dog. Because she is my faithful, loyal friend and that is worth the world to me.


----------



## samijrichards

Thank you all so much for your responses. So far, he has shown NO signs of aggression, except for when that agitation training was going on. And even when she stopped, he was back to wagging his tail, all over me, etc. I'm very proud of him. And I understand what you mean about the ring. I just want what's best for him. He's my best friend already. I will keep you all updated with what I'm told from her. But the agitation training has stopped. All we're working on is obedience. Still haven't received the pedigree but I will update as soon as I do. Also will give you all the new names of his parents, because she switched the papers when she was moving. Here's the best side view of him that I have right now. Still working on ears :/ I was told that vitamin B complex helps, is this true? Because he's been taking them for about a week now and the ears are definitely getting better.


----------



## samijrichards

here are the couple side views i have. not very clear, i'm sorry.


----------



## NancyJ

He is a cutie pie. Can't help with the soft ears but they do give him some character. 

Anything you can do to get him in classes around other dogs and strange people is a plus at this age. The young boys can get silly sometimes.

I am sure if you post the general area where you live maybe some folks could give some pointers on places to train. I am hoping to get Beau (9 months) into an agility class to help him with knowing where his back feet are and being comfortable on all kinds of boards and logs etc.

I train a lot with food. Beau is more ball driven than food driven but he can focus easier around food. Right now I am using the ball on a string for offlead distance commands because he is so tuned into it. We introduced leash corrections about a month ago and are doing great.


----------



## samijrichards

I have my first Sch meeting with Lewis Lundy on Saturday. I'm more than excited. He's going to observe him and start seeing his strengths/weaknesses.  Thank you all so much and keep replying. I will blow this board up with questions and concerns and updates and pictures along the way  You guys are a blessing!


----------



## N Smith

samijrichards said:


> I have my first Sch meeting with Lewis Lundy on Saturday. I'm more than excited. He's going to observe him and start seeing his strengths/weaknesses.  Thank you all so much and keep replying. I will blow this board up with questions and concerns and updates and pictures along the way  You guys are a blessing!


I just wanted to say YOU ARE AWESOME!

You have heard some pretty tough things to stomach about your "breeder/trainer/cop" friend, about your dog, about the training you have been doing, everything.

And yet you kept an open mind, kept asking questions and took all the great advice offered and ran with it!

Your dog is so lucky to have you!


----------



## martemchik

If he's six months old his ears probably won't stand at this point, also, is his coup higher than his withers? You need to figure out what this dog is, sadly I don't think its a purebred German Shepherd. Very very rarely is the coup that high up on a GSD, and when it is it is usually a sign of some hip problems.


----------



## samijrichards

okay everyone here is his pedigree. tell me what you think please!


sire - Unicorn Valley Lethal Weapon 

dam - unicorn valley white satin


sire's - sire - grief VD haus Pohranicni straze
dam - Destiny von Haus Cimmerian

dam's - sire - V-Sven vom Grafental SchH3, KKL1
dam - V-Illa von der Mittlehauser Flur SchH3, KKL1

let me know if you need more of it, it wouldn't let me upload the file.


----------



## lhczth

martemchik said:


> If he's six months old his ears probably won't stand at this point, also, is his coup higher than his withers? You need to figure out what this dog is, sadly I don't think its a purebred German Shepherd. Very very rarely is the coup that high up on a GSD, and when it is it is usually a sign of some hip problems.


It is a 6 month old puppy. They can go through some pretty ugly awkward stages. Let's not start throwing generalizations or dire predictions around based on a couple of pictures.


----------



## NancyJ

You may want to take a picture of the pedigree and post. three of the grandparents are listed on www.pedigreedatabase.com which is a user entered database (nothing official )

The Name "grief VD Haus Porhanicni Straze" sounds a bit odd.
The Kennel name of Czech dogs from that kennel would have been "name z Porhanicni Straze" or "Name zum Porhanicni Straze" and NOT "VD Haus"

Assuming the other dogs are correct it would be interesting to see what is behind that one. (Grief)

Oftimes someone will assume a "sounds like' kennel name to cash in on a famous kennel's reputation. Any of the verified offspring from any of the other three grandparents should not have had any trouble getting an AKC registry though and people would typically do that if they could.

*Once again though, entry into the pedigreedatabase is ENTIRELY done by users so if someone did not think it important to enter a dog it won't be there. It's absence from that database does not mean it is not legit just as there are technically no rules violated by having a "sounds like" kennel name.*


----------



## NancyJ

samijrichards said:


> I have my first Sch meeting with Lewis Lundy on Saturday. I'm more than excited. He's going to observe him and start seeing his strengths/weaknesses.  Thank you all so much and keep replying. I will blow this board up with questions and concerns and updates and pictures along the way  You guys are a blessing!


I am so glad you are meeting him. I think he will give you an honest assesment and give you suggestions for how to proceed and make the most out of him that you can!


----------



## martemchik

It is weird to have hous (german) in front of pohranicni straze (czech).


----------



## nitemares

samijrichards said:


> okay everyone here is his pedigree. tell me what you think please!
> 
> 
> sire - Unicorn Valley Lethal Weapon
> 
> dam - unicorn valley white satin
> 
> 
> sire's - sire - grief VD haus Pohranicni straze
> dam - Destiny von Haus Cimmerian
> 
> dam's - sire - V-Sven vom Grafental SchH3, KKL1
> dam - V-Illa von der Mittlehauser Flur SchH3, KKL1
> 
> let me know if you need more of it, it wouldn't let me upload the file.


I'm not good at reading pedigree's but something looks very wrong with this pedigree. the sire and dam sound like they're white, or at least one of them is, yet the grandparents are mostly if not all working lines?? 
I'll wait till experts comment, but is it possible that Grief is litter mate to Grim??


----------



## samijrichards

does this help? also, i can read off any names that can't be seen. please let me know what you guys think!

is my boy really czech?
and what kind of lines is he bred with?


----------



## martemchik

samijrichards said:


> does this help? also, i can read off any names that can't be seen. please let me know what you guys think!
> 
> is my boy really czech?
> and what kind of lines is he bred with?


I don't know much about the dogs, but to me this looks like a made up pedigree. It even states on the bottom that it was created on that website. Some of the titles on there are clearly not "official" and although I don't know enough or want to research each one of the grandparents in the pedigree database to see if the mating actually happened, something just seems off. With that many titled dogs and so many proud kennel names its weird that your dog isn't AKC registered.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

I went to the site named at the bottom, and went to their pedigree generator (a free service). Seems sketchy to me...
Pedigree Generator at SitStay.com - The Dog Supply Store. It's all about the Dogs!


----------



## samijrichards

She said that she has been CKC registering the dogs because AKC got too ruley for her. Just what she said, not me. Also, she said she had to use a website to translate from czech to english? I'm not sure how much of all that is true.. But that's what I was told.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Considering the information she has previously given you I don't think I would trust word. Just my opinion. I don't think it is real, but maybe one of the more experienced/knowledgeable members can tell you more clearly than me.


----------



## Emoore

I agree that pedigree looks fishy as all get-out. Sven and Illa were bred, but all their pups were Von Schaferliesel. Not Unicorn Valley. My mind is having a hard time making the leap from these well-known working dogs to Unicorn Valley in a single generation. I don't see a breeding between Greif and Destiny in the database but that doesn't mean it didn't happen.


----------



## NancyJ

Which titles look made up? From what I can read they look like typical titles however, the female who bred with Congo Vikar I cannot read .... 

Definitely not related to Grim z Porhanicni Straze as he had completely different parents ...........


It would be common to put them onto a pedigree yourself because American Registries are not going to list anything but titles from their own (for example AKC only lists AKC titles). However, AKC is the norm and the registry accepted by the SV over here so it is a shame she decided not to comply.

You should get some sort of official pedigree though. But, it is true, the CKC will register dogs of not proven bloodline status.


----------



## Courtney

Maybe because you are asking the breeder alot of questions they randomly put something like this together not thinking you are double checking with this forum where people know when to put up a red flag.

I think with all the run around your getting and confusion you are handling this all very well and seem to have the best interest of your boy in mind. It's awesome that you are asking questions and have a trainer ready to evaluate your boy, enjoy him!


----------



## samijrichards

Okay, so given the idea that these may be all true in his pedigree, can anyone kind of give me an idea about my dog?


----------



## samijrichards

thank you Courtney!


----------



## martemchik

Well the one dog... "police k-9, national police dog champion" what? I might be wrong again, but I don't think that ever goes on a pedigree...

The translation part is a lie, you don't have to translate a pedigree. They're names, they would translate to the same thing, with a few letters being different. No one would need to use a translator for this, you wouldn't even need to know the other language, you could just translate.

Is the dam white? Her name would imply so, but I'm pretty positive you would never get a white dog from the lines she comes from.


----------



## samijrichards

Yes the dam is white. Like I said, I have no experience in this so I'm still learning about everything. If anyone can look up the Sire's dad, and find a picture, I can tell you if that's the one that I met.


----------



## Chris Wild

I hate to say it, but I suspect it's a falsified pedigree. The dogs starting with the 2nd generation on the dam's side, and 3rd on the sire's side, are real, legitimate dogs. There is a mix of Czech and DDR there. But I have a hard time believing that two white dogs descended from those ancestors.

The kennel name of the Grief dog seems very suspicious. That is not a proper phrasing of the zPS kennel name. And while zPS did breed to Congo, including a G litter zPS, it wasn't with that bitch. I would suspect that if that breeding was actually done it was done in the US, and Grief's name is a "theft" of a kennel name. Maybe contact Dari at van den Heuvel as she was the US owner of Congo and might have some info.

Destiny v Haus Cimmerian was owned by Pam at von Hena-C kennels. You might want to inquire with her if such a breeding to a dog named Grief ever occurred, and produced whites.


----------



## samijrichards

At least if she lied, she kept up with it. She told me that his bloodline included Congo Vikar.


----------



## Chris Wild

samijrichards said:


> Okay, so given the idea that these may be all true in his pedigree, can anyone kind of give me an idea about my dog?


That regardless of circumstance, lineage, or ethics of his breeder he's no doubt a wonderful dog, you love him, he loves you, and you'll have many great years together. While I know it's upsetting to uncover that you may have been lied to, really in the grand scheme of things what matters is you've got a great dog and he's got a great owner.


----------



## samijrichards

Thank you Chris . That much is very true. Feeling lied to is no fun though, as many know. I'm hoping to hear some amazing things from the trainer on Saturday. I have emailed both people from the kennels to see if they can tell me anything.


----------



## martemchik

samijrichards said:


> Thank you Chris . That much is very true. Feeling lied to is no fun though, as many know. I'm hoping to hear some amazing things from the trainer on Saturday. I have emailed both people from the kennels to see if they can tell me anything.


The worst thing now is that you don't know what to "expect" but who cares? Just have fun with your dog. Many of us didn't have any idea where our dogs came from or what to expect, but we raised them and they turned out awesome none the less. It sounds like you're extremely excited to have this pup and hopefully you can do everything you want with him, if not, its a learning experience, and the next one will be even better.

Also...I know you said that the breeder told you they aren't AKC because of their rules, they don't have too many rules on the dogs you can register. That's a byb line when the dogs can't be registered for some reason. It's quite simple to register a litter with the AKC as long as both parents are AKC registered. Some breeders don't want to go through the expense, but even that isn't that large in the grand scheme of things. Maybe one of the breeders can tell us what it costs, but I can't imagine that its a huge amount.


----------



## Courtney

Honestly if it were me I would not even bother with the breeder anymore, let them be part of your past and move forward with you boy and set some training goals, whatever they maybe and train towards those. My current goal is to get that darn CGC and have my boy pass the supervised seperation! LOL


----------



## samijrichards

There's no way for me to get him AKC registered, is there?


----------



## martemchik

samijrichards said:


> There's no way for me to get him AKC registered, is there?


You can get a PAL/ISP registration. A DNA test that says your dog is purebred, and he would have to be neutered, but other than that I don't believe there is a way. You'd be able to compete in all the AKC trials and events then.

Yeah, sorry, no DNA test needed. And the neutering thing is for All American Dog not PAL.


----------



## wildo

samijrichards said:


> There's no way for me to get him AKC registered, is there?


Yes- there is a way for you to AKC register him. It's called their PAL/ILP (Purebred Alternate Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege)and with it, you can compete in any AKC event (other than conformation). My girl is AKC registered under PAL, and it was a very easy process. In fact, if you attend as a spectator any big dog sport events that the AKC is affiliated with (agility or flyball for example) sometimes you can even register at the event. That's how I got Pimg registered.

American Kennel Club - Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege

[EDIT]- A DNA test is _not_ required unless they change the rules. You just have to send in two pictures- one from the front and one from the side. If the dog resembles the breed (subjective) they will be approved. I also did not have to supply proof of spay.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

martemchik said:


> You can get a PAL/ISP registration. A DNA test that says your dog is purebred, and he would have to be neutered, but other than that I don't believe there is a way. You'd be able to compete in all the AKC trials and events then.


Once he's neutered, I think you just need to take photos, fill out the paperwork, and send a check to get the registration number from the AKC. When I did this for one of my GSD's it was pretty simple and there was NO DNA thing.....just the photos.

Hey, love your dog, get him neutered, and have fun training! :wub:


----------



## wildo

Courtney said:


> Honestly if it were me I would not even bother with the breeder anymore, let them be part of your past and move forward with you boy and set some training goals, whatever they maybe and train towards those. My current goal is to get that darn CGC and have my boy pass the supervised seperation! LOL


I've been following all three of your threads, and I couldn't agree more with Courtney. Move on- leave the breeder behind. The CGC is an excellent starting point, and exactly where we started. From there, you may find you really enjoy testing your dog (trialing, though the CGC test isn't a trial- it's a test). So after your CGC, maybe you might find yourself working towards some Flyball, Agility, Herding, Obedience, Lure Coursing, Tracking, or Dock Diving titles. I say move forward, forget the past, forget the breeder; enjoy your pup!


----------



## samijrichards

I'm sorry, what does CGC mean?


----------



## wildo

Canine Good Citizen
It is a very basic temperament test wrapped up in a very basic obedience test.


----------



## Emoore

samijrichards said:


> I'm sorry, what does CGC mean?


Canine Good Citizen. It's a test and the dog gets a certificate.


----------



## samijrichards

Awesome thank you!  I'm really looking forward to getting him evaluated on Saturday. The price to join the club, if I enjoy it and my pup does as well, is 185 a year. I don't think that's a bad price at all, does anyone else?

It's Lewis Lundy at a Schutzhund Club.


----------



## samijrichards

This is Dari's email back to me. Pretty much solves it all, eh?

**Edited by Admin. Posting emails without permission of the sender is against board rules. I hate to remove this and am sure you didn't realize that, but the rules are the rules. Please post again with a summary of the email for everyone, but not the actual email text.**


----------



## wildo

You should edit that post and remove the phone number.


----------



## samijrichards

sorry, it's the same phone number that's on the website. so i didn't think about it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I know Pam (von hena-c), I'll ask her to take a peek at this ped, since Destiny was one of her dogs I believe.


----------



## VomBlack

6 geneneration pedigree for Bianka vom Littlehaus - German Shepherd Dog

Using my dog Shade's ped as kind of an example since a lot of the dogs mentioned are in there.

Illa is listed as having been out of Brando x Cessi, not the dogs listed on your pups pedigree (Which was Lord and.. I forget now). Shade's grandfather (Treu v. schaferliesel) was out of Sven and Illa, and bred to Destiny to get her father (von Hena-C dog). Which would mean if the pedigree was indeed right and not falsified, would have meant that side of the family line would have been East German. 

having not seen the email I don't know what the final explanation was, but I found it interesting regardless.


----------



## carmspack

samij -- protect yourself and your dog and distance yourself from that person who gives you a pedigree that is impossible . First the progeny of Illa Mittlehauser Flur were registered to von Schaferliesel -- , no way Jose that Unicorn Valley owned her or leased her .

AND please look Illa http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=563489
was born in 1996 . That was sixteen , 16 , years ago . Her prime breeding period would have been around year 2000 - and she does have a son "Treu" 
That makes True , if he is still with us , may he be so , 12 years old.
On my pedigrees I have Sally Schaferliesel (born 1999) daughter of Illa , through Duke Schaferliesel , born 2003 . 

Illa 1996
Illa progeny around 2000
Illa grand progeny around 2003 (plus) 



Now the pedigree that you were told belongs to your mr Dean puppy who is 6 months shows his dam , a white !!, as being a direct descendant of Illa . She would be in the 12 year age range or a shade younger , but not much.

Females that old do not produce . 

I have most of the dogs in both pedigrees somewhere in my genetics and the pups don't resemble mr Dean puppy -- he looks a little bit huskyish -- tail length, tail carriage . But that is okay . He is your buddy , your bonded companion - make it a mutual friend-fest , get your feet wet , meet some great people , do some good obedience which inspires the dogs desire to work with you, get a good mentor and get bitten by the dog-fun bug.

Carmen (yes Alk Osterburg Quell did have those titles)


----------



## samijrichards

I am definitely protecting me and my baby boy. He starts his first evaluation with a reputable schutzhund trainer Saturday. Here are some pics of him from today.


----------



## carmspack

Samij , I think there would be many breeders who would love to have someone like you . It is exciting when you get a young person with so much interest in trying new things .


----------



## JakodaCD OA

he is a cutie, and he is really lucky to have you, I'm sure he will reward you over and over again with loyalty and love))

Good luck this saturday! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## NancyJ

Looking forward to hearing about your experiences and hoping they are good ones! With an attitude like yours I am sure you and your dog will surprise everyone with what you can do!


----------



## Catu

carmspack said:


> Samij , I think there would be many breeders who would love to have someone like you . It is exciting when you get a young person with so much interest in trying new things .


Not only breeders, but I'd love to have someone like you in a Schutzhund club!!!


----------



## samijrichards

Thank you all for the extremely kind words. The Schutzhund club I'm trying to get him into has to vote you in, wish us luck!


----------



## DianaM

You were open to all comments and suggestions and you made an appointment with the club on the same day you found out about them. You should do just fine.


----------



## mycobraracr

samijrichards said:


> Thank you all for the extremely kind words. The Schutzhund club I'm trying to get him into has to vote you in, wish us luck!


My club is the same way. My club votes based on the person not the dog. I like it that way. Based only on this thread, I would say you will have no problem getting voted in. Make sure first and for most that you like the club.


----------

